# TradeWinds Cruise Club



## chewie (May 30, 2011)

Wondering how many out there in the TUG community have exchanged in RCI for either the TradeWinds Cruise Club, or the Festiva Sailing Vacation.  I see that these are in the lower Caribbean and harder-to-get-to islands around the British Virgin Islands, a well as up in Belize. 

If you have taken one of these, how was your experience?  

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## eal (May 30, 2011)

There are reviews of five Tradewinds cruises on the TUG resort database.  The British Virgin Islands last review is 150 days old; the review for the St. Martin cruise is 78 days old.


----------



## chewie (May 30, 2011)

eal said:


> There are reviews of five Tradewinds cruises on the TUG resort database.  The British Virgin Islands last review is 150 days old; the review for the St. Martin cruise is 78 days old.



Nice!  I missed that.  Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 30, 2011)

*We did Tradewinds for our 25th Anniversary in BVIs in 2008*

To me this was one of our best trips.  It was just us and one other couple, a great Captain and First Mate.  The only negative was the ongoing sales pitch during the trip, which turned into an angry episode on the last day when we were marched into the sales office and were insulted by the sales manager.  

Next time we do a Tradewinds cruise, we'll be better prepared.  Knowledge IS power.  We refuse to do sales tours, but on this trip, you don't get a choice.  I was adamant with my "No's", but the Captain worked on my hubby when they were off doing some wake-boarding and I think (while not interested in purchasing) that he probably wasn't as firm with his "No's".

Fantastic experience otherwise.  I am also curious about experiences with Festiva.


----------



## flexible (May 30, 2011)

chewie said:


> Wondering how many out there in the TUG community have exchanged in RCI for either the TradeWinds Cruise Club, or the Festiva Sailing Vacation.  I see that these are in the lower Caribbean and harder-to-get-to islands around the British Virgin Islands, a well as up in Belize.
> 
> If you have taken one of these, how was your experience?
> 
> ...



We had a fantastic week with Tradewinds in Belize last Christmas.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 31, 2011)

*Were the waters warm enough for snorkeling and swimming*



flexible said:


> We had a fantastic week with Tradewinds in Belize last Christmas.



Did you post a review?  I am very interested in this trip.  Our anniversary is Xmas Eve and we're trying to decide on 2 weeks in the Caribbean or Hawaii.


----------



## cedars (May 31, 2011)

*great trip*

We did the BVI trip out of Tortola and it was one of my most favourite vacations.  You should be prepared to be in your bathing suit for most of the time and most activities are water based.  We did go into some ports and had dinner off the ship 2X.  We had a great Captain and Mate and 2 other nice couples.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 31, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> To me this was one of our best trips.  It was just us and one other couple, a great Captain and First Mate.  The only negative was the ongoing sales pitch during the trip, which turned into an angry episode on the last day when we were marched into the sales office and were insulted by the sales manager.
> 
> Next time we do a Tradewinds cruise, we'll be better prepared.  Knowledge IS power.  We refuse to do sales tours, but on this trip, you don't get a choice.  I was adamant with my "No's", but the Captain worked on my hubby when they were off doing some wake-boarding and I think (while not interested in purchasing) that he probably wasn't as firm with his "No's".
> 
> Fantastic experience otherwise.  I am also curious about experiences with Festiva.



Yeah, have been interested in these trips as well, but you are sorta 'held hostage' for the full week by the crew who are also doing sales.  I haven't read about too many of them, though, who complain about the sales pressure on board, so maybe it's not that common?


----------



## alanmj (Jun 1, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> To me this was one of our best trips.  It was just us and one other couple, a great Captain and First Mate.  The only negative was the ongoing sales pitch during the trip, which turned into an angry episode on the last day when we were marched into the sales office and were insulted by the sales manager.
> 
> Next time we do a Tradewinds cruise, we'll be better prepared.  Knowledge IS power.  We refuse to do sales tours, but on this trip, you don't get a choice.  I was adamant with my "No's", but the Captain worked on my hubby when they were off doing some wake-boarding and I think (while not interested in purchasing) that he probably wasn't as firm with his "No's".
> 
> Fantastic experience otherwise.  I am also curious about experiences with Festiva.



Glad to hear you had a fantastic experience back in 2008 with TradeWinds. We had such a fantastic experience back in 2002 that we became members, and now go regularly. Sometimes we take a whole boat, othertimes we throw the dice and see who else joins the sail.

Yes, there was a time a few years ago when some of the company (base managers and crew) were - shall we say "overenthusiastic" - in their approach to sales. A lot has changed since then, so I strongly recommend that you try again in 2012, which is when your 1-in-4 comes around again. I'm sure you'll have as fantastic an experience, but without the sour aftertaste... You might even join us members! Especially when you see the new boats that TW is rolling out as part of the new TW Experience programme - http://www.tradewinds-experience.com/


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 1, 2011)

*No doubt .we'll be taking advantage of the opportunity again*



alanmj said:


> Glad to hear you had a fantastic experience back in 2008 with TradeWinds. We had such a fantastic experience back in 2002 that we became members, and now go regularly. Sometimes we take a whole boat, othertimes we throw the dice and see who else joins the sail.
> 
> Yes, there was a time a few years ago when some of the company (base managers and crew) were - shall we say "overenthusiastic" - in their approach to sales. A lot has changed since then, so I strongly recommend that you try again in 2012, which is when your 1-in-4 comes around again. I'm sure you'll have as fantastic an experience, but without the sour aftertaste... You might even join us members! Especially when you see the new boats that TW is rolling out as part of the new TW Experience programme - http://www.tradewinds-experience.com/



Any favorite destinations that you've enjoyed more than others?  In the reviews, as well as our own experience, there wasn't much sailing time.  Is this typical of most trips?  It was a fantastic time.  No other negatives for me other than the sales pressure, but the fun far outweighed that part.  We would love to take our twins on one of these for their upcoming graduation next year or for our 30th anniversary after that.  Thanks for your post!


----------



## alanmj (Jun 2, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> Any favorite destinations that you've enjoyed more than others?  In the reviews, as well as our own experience, there wasn't much sailing time.  Is this typical of most trips?  It was a fantastic time.  No other negatives for me other than the sales pressure, but the fun far outweighed that part.  We would love to take our twins on one of these for their upcoming graduation next year or for our 30th anniversary after that.  Thanks for your post!



Egret1986, of the four "traditional" TW Caribbean bases, our firm favourite is the Grenadines. Yes, Bequia is hard and expensive to get to (the base for the sail), but you go places in the Grenadines that few get to as the harbours are too small for cruise ships. Second is BVI, which you've done already. We're not as keen on St Martin, but others very much like this route. And Antigua we haven't done. The Grenadines you do more sailing than the other three.

There are now lots of other bases that we haven't yet tried, including Guadeloupe (not yet available for RCI though), Belize, Panama, and Greece, and in the winter the Red Sea.

By far our very best trip though was when - as members - we took a whole boat for 2 weeks and made our own itinerary from St. Martin to Saba, Stacia, St. Kitts, then back to St Barts, St Martin, etc. LOTS of sailing in that trip, including an overnight sail that I thoroughly enjoyed.

On taking your twins, any children have to be over 16 years old. Any younger and you have to take a whole boat, as they rig it out with safety netting everywhere. I guess if it's their graduation next year, then they will be 17 though so that part is ok. But you will need 2 cabins which I don't think you can do with RCI exchanging and the 1-in-4 rule.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 2, 2011)

I am wondering what extra charges are involved for food and tips etc?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thanks for the info!*



alanmj said:


> Egret1986, of the four "traditional" TW Caribbean bases, our firm favourite is the Grenadines. Yes, Bequia is hard and expensive to get to (the base for the sail), but you go places in the Grenadines that few get to as the harbours are too small for cruise ships. Second is BVI, which you've done already. We're not as keen on St Martin, but others very much like this route. And Antigua we haven't done. The Grenadines you do more sailing than the other three.
> 
> There are now lots of other bases that we haven't yet tried, including Guadeloupe (not yet available for RCI though), Belize, Panama, and Greece, and in the winter the Red Sea.
> 
> ...



On RCI, they indicate everyone has to be 21.  Twins will be 18.  When we were preparing to exchange through RCI back in 2008, a member of Tradewinds contacted us and indicated that as a member they could offer a non-member use for a week.  I also saw a reference to that on another thread.  If we decide to do this, I was going to contact that Tugger and see what the possibilities are.  Booking a whole boat and coming up with your own itinerary...now that sounds awesome!


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wrote a reply, but TUG shut me down before I could post it. Why should I bother?


----------



## jodie.scales (Apr 1, 2012)

*Belize March 2012*

We traded thru RCI for a week.  It was a 50 ft, 5 cabin, catamaran.  There were a total of 4 couples and two crew.  None of us had ever met, yet we had a great time and made new friends.  Yes, there were some sales pitches, but not serious until the last day and 1/2. We decide to buy an additional week that we have 3 years to schedule.  The other 'RCI' couple bought the complete package.  They love sailing and this is perfect for them.  One couple were already members, but opted to extend their options.  The other couple was on the 'one week after trading thru RCI deal'.  They could only buy the full package and didn't want that option.  They seemed to have had a discussion with the capt that left them a little 'sour'.  Don't know what was said.

We had great winds...sails up every day, great food, no rain, but no need for A/C at night.  Really delightful.

We're going to Grenadines or BVI with our one week.  Their main membership only lasts 12 yrs and includes 6 prime time weeks plus some possibilities of last minute extra inventory.  Oh...and $800-900 all inclusive fee per person, per week.  If you want the whole boat I guess you use 12 yrs worth of trips in one shot...not completely sure, though.

Jodie


----------



## JillC (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a timeshare in St. Maarten my mother gave me a few years back.  We have never traded it.  I have been interested in doing the Tradewinds cruise.  I understand I would need to join RCI to do this.  Since I do not belong to RCI at this time, what other fees are associated with the Tradewinds cruise.


----------

